# Any advice for a newbie



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

Hi all my name is Corey from South Carolina. Growing up my grandfather always keeped pigeons. Numorous times I have spoken to my wife about building a loft and keeping pigeons in memory of my recently deceased grandfather. We had been putting the loft project off for abit due to recently moving and were not quite setteled yet. But, Recently I ran across a customer of mine that had numorous pet pigeons. This fella proceded to tell me he didnt want the birds anymore and was planing on discarding them.. You dont want to know what he ment by discarding, beleive me.. So my wife and i jump into action and built our 1st loft this past weekend & the man deliverd the birds yesturday. I was hoping for some opinoins and beginer advice. So far this site has been wonderful, everything weve done up to this point " loft building & bird care" is come from the post on this site.
Heres what we have so far.



I still have to place the aviry on the loft. And Im pretty sure I need something across the front of my nest box's?

I have the diposable nest bowls, some grit containg oyster shells, & a better water/feeder system.
Do ya'll see anything else i need to focus on or any advice, like how much grit do they need or amount of food per day? Heck does anyone know what kind of birds I even have?


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

*My new birds*


Note acouple of the birds have alot of feathers missing case this old man drove them here in a cage placed in the back of a pick-up..
Any Help would be appriciated.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

They look like Homers  So it looks like you've got yourself a team of OB's

I don't keep homers so I don't know how much to feed them or their feeding schedule if you wanna race them. We've got tons of people here that have homers so they can help you 

The nest boxes definitely should have something in the front, don't want the egg/baby to fall out for what ever reason. What are the dimensions of your loft? How big will the aviary be? 

Also, i don't think being in a pickup would cause those feathers to fall. Either the pigeon is molting...but that usually happens around July/August for my birds so not sure. If I were you I'd separate any birds with feather loss until someone here can tell you whats going on  

(A lot of people I know take their pigeons in pickups when training and they don't lose feathers so thats what I'm worried about)


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

My loft is aliitle over 8'wide x 4.5'tall x 4.5' deep roughly. The aviary is extend out 2' width will be slightly over 4', any sugestions on its hight?

By the way thanks for the info, I will place these birds in a seprate cage till I can find out there possible issues. And i'll pick up some 1x4's in the morning to place over the lower half of each nest..


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The height seems fine  Also you have 2 doors as I can see which will make cleaning easier. Just get a long garden hoe, I used this for my loft and it works great, gets into the far places, but you might wanna get some scraper too. 

Seperating the birds just in case is best, don't wanna take any chances. Make another topic asking if there is anything wrong with your birds and explain how they were brought to the loft and all. Take a couple more pictures if you can.

Adding the 1 X 4 will make the babies much safer than nothing there 

How many pigeons do you plan to keep? What do you wish to do with the pigeons? They are homers and for all I know they are racers. Pretty soon you're going to start having baby pigeons. Also be ready to build at least one more loft haha  Once you start you always want to add on, and plus with the possibility of having youngsters you may wanna build a loft with 2 sections to keep the youngsters. It seems you like you have a lot of open area in your pictures so I'm guessing space won't be a problem  But for now stick to this loft, if you have any questions feel free to Personal message me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

You did a great thing for these birds. I cant imagine anyone "DISCARDING" of these beautiful birds! 

Good luck with your birds. I hope they bring you years of joy and amazement!

LISTEN TO GURBIR he knows what he's talking about!

-Columba livia!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Also, your loft looks great! I think it should work fine.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Columba 

There a couple things you need to keep in mind and you'll have many years of keeping pigeons ahead of you:

1. Never over crowd, usually people say 1 bird for ever 2 Ft square, could be less or more. But if it looks like they're overcrowded they probably are.
2. Good, fresh, nutritious food should be available. People use different mixes for their flyers and their breeders.
3. Grit. Grit is needed for them so successfully digest their food. Also has extra nutrition.
4. The loft should be dry at all times. There should be no wetness in the loft. The loft shouldn't be too drafty but it should also have good ventilation.
5. Fresh water should be available all the time. Unlike humans they can't ask for water when thirsty, last thing you'd want are thirsty, dehydrated birds :O
6. Do not let them breed all year round as it is not healthy for them. But when you do breed them, only let the best of the flock breed. Now since you do not know how these birds fly, do they have bands on their feet? If yes I believe you can find out the results of the pigeons if they had been in any previous races. Once you know how the pigeons did, let the top ones breed if you want to. QUALITY OVER QUANTITY. 
7. Have a few handy medicines on hand, you can get a beginner kit from Foys. Baytril is one medicine that you should have on hand cause its like a magic worker for a lot of things 


If you have any questions, feel free to ask, you're not among strangers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If let out they would most likely go back to the original owners loft or place where the loft was, so these are prisoner birds, but you can train and fly their young, if you don't want to keep alot of prisoners and have more birds that you can fly then perhaps you could find good homes for a few pairs, or not if you don't mind having birds you can't fly. the bands on them should have the year inwhich they were hatched, that is if they have bands you are going to want to treat them for lice/mites and deworm them too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What are the nest boxes made of? It looks shiny in the pics......hope it's not aluminum?
You do need to treat these birds for lice/mites. The feather loss isn't from molting..could be bugs or it could be just general bad health from not having a good diet. If he was going to kill them anyway.....I doubt they were getting very much food or very good food. 
It seems from the pics and what I can tell, these are feral pigeons. I don't believe they are homers. 
Do you have any idea where he got them from?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What are the nest boxes made of? It looks shiny in the pics......hope it's not aluminum?
> You do need to treat these birds for lice/mites. The feather loss isn't from molting..could be bugs or it could be just general bad health from not having a good diet. If he was going to kill them anyway.....I doubt they were getting very much food or very good food.
> It seems from the pics and what I can tell, these are feral pigeons. I don't believe they are homers.
> Do you have any idea where he got them from?


you know when I looked at the pic something about them did not look quite the same as Im used to seeing homers......but I could'nt put my finger on it....good eye! pre owner could be a dog trainer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you know when I looked at the pic something about them did not look quite the same as Im used to seeing homers......but I could'nt put my finger on it....good eye! *pre owner could be a dog trainer.*



EXACTLY my first thought.........


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a great heart you have for saving all these birds from that man, if they are feral let me tell you ferals are also good pets I had one that I will never ever change for any fancy bird, he was the most lovely bird that I ever had, so I hope you give them love and attention and a good quality food of course...

Thank you for been so kind. 

Ivette


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would have to agree with Renee on these birds being ferals. They don't look anything like homers judging by the pictures. Great job on the loft!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> *I would have to agree with Renee on these birds being ferals. *They don't look anything like homers judging by the pictures. Great job on the loft!



Not that it's a bad thing.........you asked, so we answered. 
You get some good food into them and give them some vitamins and they'll be slicked up in no time. 
Even I didn't realize until a couple of years ago what a truly bad diet can do to these birds. I took in about 20 or so from someone who had been feeding straight corn, and not much of that for months........the birds were in horrible shape. I got them on a good pigeon mix, got some vitamins in them and they finally went through a complete molt and they looked like brand new birds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

having ferals is just as good as having homers don't get me wrong. It all depends on what you do with the birds. Renee and I prefer racing homers because we race pigeons. To my knowledge and I could be wrong....ferals are not usually used for racing, but if you just enjoy watching your birds loft fly then thats a different story. Ferals can be perfect for that. IMO


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. They look like ferrals. I have a loft full of rescues, half of which are ferrals, and they're great pets. Pretty too. They're right. Put them on a decent diet and they'll be beautiful. Mine are.


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

Hey all, just giving an update. These birds are doing great, There responding well to a better diet.Its amazing to see them run to the loft door when i blow the feeding time whistle. I think they have never been on a schedule or even had a truly high nutriant feed.
I wanted to say thanks again for all the help. I know i will still have millions of questions yet but the more i read on this forum, the more info im soaking up. I still havent found out exactly what type the birds are but i am finding out who the bullies are...
I'll get there dances figured out and if there hens or cocks soon enough.
Will post pics of the loft & more detailed pics of the birds soon.


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

btw this is the closest pic of birds looking like mine that i can find online. Only difrance is acouple of mine have white to gray on there tail tips.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They could be a cross or ferals.

My tip: Don't take quick action when you get angry with your birds. I was adviced patience myself.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking in these lucky pigeons. I'm sure you and your wife are already in love with them. Your loft looks very nice, the pigeons must be feeling pretty grateful right about now--great food, great home, great people to care for them! Please feel free to ask any questions you think of. The grit should be available at all times for them. For feed, it is recommended around one tablespoon per pigeon, twice a day, though I would free-feed them for awhile until they're back to 100%. Just make sure to use deep-sided feeders, in order to avoid seed spillage, as it attracts rodents (who can cause disease) and to avoid spending extra money on seed. They will probably be gobbling up the best seeds first, which at this point is okay until they get their health back. Then down the line, you can try feeding them as much as they will eat in about fifteen minutes (including the "not so favorite" seeds lol), twice a day. I have one aviary I do that in, and one they free-feed in all day since it has my disabled or elderly birds in it. Good luck!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Thank you for taking in these lucky pigeons. I'm sure you and your wife are already in love with them. Your loft looks very nice, the pigeons must be feeling pretty grateful right about now--great food, great home, great people to care for them! Please feel free to ask any questions you think of. The grit should be available at all times for them. For feed, it is recommended around one teaspoon per pigeon, though I would free-feed them for awhile until they're back to 100%. Just make sure to use deep-sided feeders, in order to avoid seed spillage, as it attracts rodents (who can cause disease) and to avoid spending extra money on seed. They will probably be gobbling up the best seeds first, which at this point is okay until they get their health back. Then down the line, you can try feeding them as much as they will eat in about fifteen minutes (including the "not so favorite" seeds lol), twice a day. I have one aviary I do that in, and one they free-feed in all day since it has my disabled or elderly birds in it. Good luck!!


Sorry, but if you feed them one teaspoon per pigeon, they'd starve to death.
I think it's more like 1 1/2 ounces, isn't it?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry, but if you feed them one teaspoon per pigeon, they'd starve to death.
> I think it's more like 1 1/2 ounces, isn't it?


Oh, I'm sorry, that was supposed to be one tablespoon, twice a day. I'm tired.  I corrected it, hopefully before someone went off to feed their birds a teaspoon.  Or some recommend an ounce per bird. I don't measure exactly for mine, so I'm not sure, personally. Again, this is only after they are at full health. Let me see if I can find the recent thread about how much to feed. . .here it is! Hopefully this is more helpful:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36366&highlight=feed

And thanks for catching that, Jay3!


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

Final got the pics of the finished avairy & our babys.




Much to my surprise, I came home today to see that the mated couple (that i thought was gay) actually had made there own nest out of the pine needles i gave them & had an egg. Were gonna have a baby!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cocoblack said:


> Final got the pics of the finished avairy & our babys.
> 
> Much to my surprise, I came home today to see that the mated couple (that i thought was gay) actually had made there own nest out of the pine needles i gave them & had an egg. Were gonna have a baby!!


Congratulations! Now, if you get 4 eggs.......then you'll know you've got two hens mated. Not sure what you thought you had before. 
Anyway.....write down the date that the eggs are laid. You'll wish you had later on, believe me.


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Congratulations! Now, if you get 4 eggs.......then you'll know you've got two hens mated. Not sure what you thought you had before.
> Anyway.....write down the date that the eggs are laid. You'll wish you had later on, believe me.


Noted: I'll mark this date, Thank you. Is it atall odd that she only laid one, thought it was most common for 2 at once?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. She wouldn't lay them the same day. You should get another one in the next couple of days though. Or, as Renee said, you could end up with four. LOL. 
I had a pair, that when I got them, was told that one of them was definitely a male. They were together for a while, and never had more than 2 eggs at a time. Then another young male, Screech, started going into the nestbox, and stirring things up. I would stop him. He was after them all the time. I figured he was just trying to take their nest box. Well he kept it up, until he finally won over my pretty little hen, Autumn. Then I was displeased with him for breaking up the pair. And I felt sorry for Storm, the beautiful black male, as he had lost his mate to Screech. Storm stayed alone for a while, until another young male starting courting him. And they ended up together. Storm turned out to be a hen also. So I had two hens that had paired up. Actually, it worked out well, as I thought I'd have to acquire two more hens for my young males. I was very glad that I hadn't named him George, as Stormy can go either way. For a male or female name. You just never know. Sometimes, you get a definate feel as to whether they are male or female, but you can never be sure. I always thought that Stormy was kinda layed back and quiet for a male. Now I know why.


----------



## cocoblack (May 13, 2009)

Very intresting, my wife & I havent even had a chance to name them yet. Guess we also will need to get either-way names just incase. thanks for the help.

Edit: now that ive got some better pics of our birds, does everyone still feel that these are feril pigeons. There is no bands & Im not about to speak with that prior owner. Its not really impotent we love them nomatter what kind they are, just curious.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are the pictures?
Oh, sorry. You mean the pictures in the aviary. Have to go look closer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd say yes, they're ferral. They're beautiful birds, but they are not homers. I have some ferrals, and mine are beautiful as well. 
Why do you not want to just ask the guy. Are you planning to let them out?


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

how many birds did you end up with??,what is their health statis,.the previous owner used them for target practice,and dog training,.godbless you for recieving these magnificent creatures,..sounds like you were in the right place at the right time or this person would have killed them all,..some people have got to be held accountable this is what drives animal activitists(peta),puts them right over the edge,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jameswaller said:


> how many birds did you end up with??,what is their health statis,.the previous owner used them for target practice,and dog training,.godbless you for recieving these magnificent creatures,..sounds like you were in the right place at the right time or this person would have killed them all,..some people have got to be held accountable this is what drives animal activitists(peta),puts them right over the edge,..sincerely james waller


How do you know they were used for dog training and target practice? Do you know where they came from? Someone mentioned that they COULD have been used to train dogs. Don't know if that's the case or not. I certainly hope not.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think we should jump to conclusions here. It's quite clear that whatever they are, they're not homers. They have that feral look to them. But some people simply do not care what kind of pigeons they are, they just like them. I've heard of many people getting into the hobby because of some ferals they found and raised. That could always be the case  And hopefully this case isn't negative!


----------



## aaa (Dec 4, 2020)

You should separate them, just in case. Do you have any perches for them? If not, it would be a good idea to get them some. My birds always sleep on their perches.


----------

